# DVR 625 Video Quality



## udiknaed (May 18, 2006)

Hi all,

I just switched over Dish Network from Comcast Digital Cable. I have never used satellite service before. I heard from several people that the video quality from Dish Network would be better than from Comcast. But what I've seen from my DVR-625 is worse than I had before with Comcast digital.

Another anoying thing is whenever I change a channel, it takes about a couple seconds before the channel decoded. The problem is worse when I surf around the Music channels, and it's worsrt when I turn to the IMF channel (157). Most of the time, when I turn to this channel, the receiver must re-scan sat signal. (the sat signal strength for both 110 and 119 is about 74%).

I am wondering that is normal for Dish receiver or I just have a defect one?

Thanks very much,
Udik


----------



## crmartin (May 5, 2006)

I ve had dish for 6 and a half years and the channel changes should only take a second or two at the most. The "acquiring satellite signal" on ch 157 might suggest a improperly aligned dish or possibly a bad receiver, if u have another receiver try it, if not check signal strengths by menu,6,1,1 and check the signal strength on certain transponders and satellites.


----------



## Bob Saylor (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm happy with the picture on my 625. You see, I had a 811 receiver before and the SD picture was nowhere near as good as the one on the 625. I'd have to say if you're getting a better picture on cable, it must have been damn good.


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

You will find that the TV picture settings you have on your TV that covered up a lot of analog cable's flaws are not the most flattering for all digital Dish. Believe me, playing around with brightness and contrast and sharpness settings always brings a superior picture on Dish than could EVER be had even with digital cable.
In general you will find that you can use much less contrast and a modicum of brightness along with decreasing your color and tint. Done properly, you can even turn your shapness control all the way to SHARP. I have Dish on several different makes and models of TV's, and while there is a difference in picture quality among the different brands, all have a MUCH superior picture than they ever had with analog or the digital cable I had. While others have complained about Dish picture quality being poor on a Sony KV32HS420, my TV of the same model has a GREAT picture, even when the compression is pretty high. It is all in the adjustmenst and the quality of your TV. Tweak, tweak, and more tweak.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

I have both the RF out and S-video cables running to my Sony 27 inch TV. The S-video is better, but even the RF signal looks very good.

I bought the S-video and composit cables for my DVD player from BlueJean cables.

Both cables took about a month to break in.


----------



## mikec73 (May 5, 2005)

I would suggest making sure you are using good cables, Composite rca is better than coax and s-video is better than rca. A signal strength of 74 is low and could be better. For this receiver scale around 100 is good. Some transponders will be higher some lower, this is approx what you want for most.
Satellite is much better than digital/analog cable (most are more analog than digital) even on the rainiest of days.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Each person's experience will be different. Where I am at, Comcast analog cable is the best quality. But Comcast's digital channels are worse than Dish. Dish has the best *overall* quality, and the most consistency channel to channel.


----------



## BadFrog (May 31, 2006)

Hi yah ... I'm gonna chime in here with MHO and suggest your sat dish orientation is real shaky. You should be getting a signal strength of 100 or better. There should be virtually no delay when you change channels either. I would try getting an installer out and re-orient your dish. They have a portable signal strength meter that they use to "point the antenna". 

I have a DVR 625 too. My signal strength runs between 100 and 105. My pic quality and DVR functionality is just great ! My installer used his meter and it took him about 5 minutes to get it just right.


----------

